# mode d'emploi pour ...



## kisbizz (26 Mai 2010)

voilà le topo : 

un voyage professionnel  de 4 jours avec 3 filles dont je veux avoir avec ce troupeau le minimum de contact possible , de parole voir même de visuel , hors de ma vue et de mes oreilles   et bien évidemment je demande la lune : 
comment faire sans le faire ressentir ?

pour le voyage (8h de train )  j'ai prevu un macbook , des dvd  , 1 casque et 1 livre , plus quelques amis très bavards qui m'appelleront 

j'ai prévu aussi une migraine épouvantable ....quoi  d'autre ?


pour les soirées marseillaises , ne connaissant ni la ville ni ses habitants  , je suis paumé 
 le prétexte de la fatigue ne peux pas être évoqué ni celui d'un dossier a terminer 

une idée ?

je vois deja arriver les réponses de certains et ....


----------



## macinside (26 Mai 2010)

va draguer


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2010)

Ah la bonne et belle ambiance de travail qui fait envie qui a l'air de régner, dis donc !
Hé hé.

Non, je n'ai pas d'idée, désolé.
Mais je compatis.


----------



## kisbizz (26 Mai 2010)

au fait .... c'est possible enregistrer une conversation de 3h minimum avec le MacBook fermé ?

je ne pense pas pouvoir le laisser ouvert pendant la formation :sleep:


----------



## gKatarn (26 Mai 2010)

Changer de boulot ?


----------



## Gronounours (26 Mai 2010)

Imagines ce que les collègues en pensent&#8230;


----------



## tirhum (26 Mai 2010)

kisbizz a dit:


> voilà le topo :
> 
> un voyage professionnel  de 4 jours avec 3 filles dont je veux avoir avec ce troupeau le minimum de contact possible , de parole voir même de visuel , hors de ma vue et de mes oreilles   et bien évidemment je demande la lune :
> comment faire sans le faire ressentir ?
> ...


Un gigolo ?!...


----------



## mado (26 Mai 2010)

C'est bientôt ?
Tu t'achètes un maillot de foot et tu te colles devant une télé sur les terrasses des cafés du vieux port.

Et si tu vois un type en train de lire au milieu des fous, tu lui offres une bière.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Mai 2010)

Efficace et définitif :

1 fusil à pompe et 3 grands sacs plastic

Plus soft :

1 bouteille d'eau avec un flacon de dragées Fuca dedans ... le temps qu'elles passeront aux toilettes tu auras la paix 

Variante :

La même bouteille d'eau avec du somnifère dedans (attention : pas les Fuca en même temps sinon tu voyageras dans un compartiment moucheté du plus bel effet !)

...juste le temps de réfléchir et je reviens !!!


----------



## Mac*Gyver (26 Mai 2010)

j'ai eu un doute, mais kissbiz, tu es bien une nana ? 
(parce que sinon, je comprends pas ou bien t'es un bon geek irrécupérable comme on en trouve ici).


----------



## tirhum (26 Mai 2010)

Laisse tomber...


----------



## Fìx (26 Mai 2010)

kisbizz a dit:


> comment faire sans le faire ressentir ?



Franchement, un truc très efficace, c'est justement de le faire ressentir... 

Et le plus violemment possible pour être sûr d'avoir la paix! 

Dans le genre : _"Casse toi tu m'fais chier! J'peux pas voir ta tronche alors va traîner avec  ailleurs"_ (arff, allez, tu lui dis « ste plait » pour la bonne forme quand même! On est des gens civilisés!   )

Perso, cette technique très subtile a toujours très bien fonctionnée autour de moi!   Bon ok, j'ai aucun ami, mais j'peux t'assurer que j'ai la paix! :rose:


----------



## Mac*Gyver (26 Mai 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Franchement, un truc très efficace, c'est justement de le faire ressentir...
> 
> Et le plus violemment possible pour être sûr d'avoir la paix!
> 
> ...



le tout est de savoir si tu as encore ton travail


----------



## Fìx (26 Mai 2010)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> le tout est de savoir si tu as encore ton travail



Oui oui.  ... Bon ils m'ont installé à la cave et ils me glissent mon plateau repas par dessous la porte, mais à part ça tout va bien...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2010)

Y a eu pleins de bonnes idées dit donc, celles de thebiglebowsky sont les plus efficaces pour te débarrasser d'elles et garder ton boulot et celle de Fix a le mérite d'être facile à réaliser mais peut nuire à ton environnement de travail. 

Tu vas à Marseille ? Dis que tu es allergique à la saleté, aux exagérations, au foot et au pastis et tu ne seras pas inquiété  (je le sais pour habiter dans le sud xD) pour les soirées.

Pour pas voir tes collègues...je rejoins Fix, l'hypocrisie ne sert à rien dans ces cas la, dit leur la vérité toute crue...Au pire tu risques quoi ? Une ambiance pourri au boulot avec ces 3 collègues ? T'en as bien d'autres non ?


----------



## Amok (26 Mai 2010)

mado a dit:


> Et si tu vois un type en train de lire au milieu des fous, tu lui offres une bière.



Bah, et moi ???!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2010)

Sinon, tu passes la semaines précédant le départ à faire du sport en gros jogging épais sans prendre une seule douche, à manger de l'ail par kilos entiers sans jamais te brosser les dents et à bosser dans une SPA pour nettoyer les cages (toujours sans prendre de douche).

Devraient pas t'approcher, avec ça.

Incovénient : si tu pensais joindre l'agréable à l'utile pendant ces quelques jours et dragouiller sur le vieux port, j'ose à peine immaginer ce que tu risques de remonter...

Mais on n'a rien sans rien, pas vrai ?


----------



## jugnin (26 Mai 2010)

De mon côté, je pense que tu devrais avouer à tes collègues l'aversion que tu leur portes. Pense bien qu'il en va de même pour elles : elles sont probablement toutes en train de se demander comment diable elles vont bien pouvoir se passer de ta compagnie pendant ce périple. A ceci près qu'elles ne vont pas jusqu'à demander conseil sur un forum de débiles. Mais bon.

Je te conseille donc de te mettre à table (c'est une expression). Avoue-leur à quel point tu ne peux pas les blairer, au point d'avoir envie de les noyer dans un bidon de pétrole brut dès qu'elles t'adressent la parole. N'hésite pas à exagérer.

Et là, tout va devenir plus simple. Tes connasses de collègues seront tellement soulagées qu'elles t'en seront reconnaissantes. Déjà. Mais surtout, lorsqu'elles te répondront qu'elles aussi, elles se retiennent pour ne pas de tarter la gueule dès que tu l'ouvres, vous allez vous trouver un point commun. Et pas des moindres : vous allez réaliser, ensemble, que vous êtes une bande de connes. Du coup, vous allez devenir potes, et tout va bien se passer, tu verras.

De rien.


----------



## pascalformac (26 Mai 2010)

sans aller jusqu'au déballage " parlons vrai"
( dans le cas de collegues ca peut avoir un impact négatif sur le long terme)

tout simplement expliquer
le boulot c'est le boulot , passer l'heure , chacun  sa vie
 y compris en voyage pro

( à une exception près et encore , ces horribles seminaires internes  " soudeurs d'esprit d'entreprise" et encore même là on peut se ménager des moments persos)


----------



## pticoc (26 Mai 2010)

T'as bien des potes célibataires autour de toi (sur le macgé ;-) ) qui seront motivés pour t'accompagner et prendre soin d'elles ...


----------



## pascalformac (26 Mai 2010)

pticoc a dit:


> T'as bien des potes célibataires autour de toi (sur le macgé ;-) ) qui seront motivés pour t'accompagner et prendre soin d'elles ...


et aucun pour prendre soin de kisbizz?


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Mai 2010)

Elle restera à l'hôtel c'est le plus sûr moyen de la voir revenir seule sur M&#8230;


----------



## Amok (26 Mai 2010)

Bon, le sujet est clos : ne reculant devant aucun sacrifice(s), macg a décidé de dépêcher sur les lieux un supermodérateur (tiré au hasard) dont la mission sera de veiller sur l'italienne. Y compris la nuit dans la chambre d'hôtel, chacun sachant que Marseille est une ville mal fréquentée.
Et si la membre du forum partage sa chambre avec une ou plusieurs collaboratrices, elles bénéficieront de la même protection, cela va sans dire.


PS : n'oublies pas les bottes de cuir que tu portais sur un A.P, au cas où de violentes pluies tomberaient sur la ville : c'est la période de la mousson ici.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> De mon côté, je pense que tu devrais avouer à tes collègues l'aversion que tu leur portes. Pense bien qu'il en va de même pour elles : elles sont probablement toutes en train de se demander comment diable elles vont bien pouvoir se passer de ta compagnie pendant ce périple. A ceci près qu'elles ne vont pas jusqu'à demander conseil sur un forum de débiles. Mais bon.
> 
> Je te conseille donc de te mettre à table (c'est une expression). Avoue-leur à quel point tu ne peux pas les blairer, au point d'avoir envie de les noyer dans un bidon de pétrole brut dès qu'elles t'adressent la parole. N'hésite pas à exagérer.
> 
> ...



Du très grand. Félicitations. :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h06 ----------




Amok a dit:


> Bon, le sujet est clos : ne reculant devant aucun sacrifice(s), macg a décidé de dépêcher sur les lieux un supermodérateur (tiré au hasard) dont la mission sera de veiller sur l'italienne. Y compris la nuit dans la chambre d'hôtel, chacun sachant que Marseille est une ville mal fréquentée.
> Et si la membre du forum partage sa chambre avec une ou plusieurs collaboratrices, elles bénéficieront de la même protection, cela va sans dire.
> 
> 
> PS : n'oublies pas les bottes de cuir que tu portais sur un A.P, au cas où de violentes pluies tomberaient sur la ville : c'est la période de la mousson ici.



Maintenant c'est sûr. T'as vraiment des goûts de... trucs.


----------



## Amok (26 Mai 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> Maintenant c'est sûr. T'as vraiment des goûts de... trucs.



Tu n'as pas l'apple spirit, toi.


----------



## jpmiss (26 Mai 2010)

Khyu a dit:


> Maintenant c'est sûr. T'as vraiment des goûts de... trucs.


La faim fait sortir le loup du bois...



:rateau:


----------



## Amok (26 Mai 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> La faim fait sortir le loup du bois...



Ca, dès qu'il s'agit de rendre service, inutile de vous appeler. Heureusement que Maque G compte encore en ses rangs des personnes désintéressées. :rose:

PS : n'oublies pas de prendre des menottes et un fouet à lanières également, à toutes fins utiles.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2010)

Ah... passer la serpillère après l'ouragan de la vieillesse. Tout un programme. :love:


Ou pas.


----------



## Mac*Gyver (26 Mai 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> et aucun pour prendre soin de kisbizz?



bon Kisbizz, vas-y, balance ta photo ici.

Ca va peut etre decider quelque locaux


----------



## Dogger (26 Mai 2010)

...tu mets un casque stéréo sur tes oreilles...et déclarent lors de ton départ que tu apprends une langue étrangère quelconque & qu'il est important que le temps du voyage soit utiliser pour progresser.

*Les discussions de travail reprennent durant les heures travaillées....etc*

Les barrières seront donc mises dès le départ.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2010)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> j'ai eu un doute, mais kissbiz, tu es bien une nana ?
> (parce que sinon, je comprends pas ou bien t'es un bon geek irrécupérable comme on en trouve ici).


 
jugnin avait raison, c'est bien un forum de débiles, ici.


----------



## tirhum (26 Mai 2010)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> bon Kisbizz, vas-y, balance ta photo ici.


Ah nan, hein !...


----------



## gKatarn (26 Mai 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Tu n'es pas AppleSpirit, toi.



Ah non, tout mais pas lui


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ah non, tout mais pas lui



Attends que je te sorte les caractéristiques des ordi, tu vas voir que je m'y connais vachement !


----------



## Amok (26 Mai 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ah non, tout mais pas lui



Ah tiens, en parlant d'ouragan de vieillesse...


----------



## gKatarn (26 Mai 2010)

Je n'ai pas encore ma carte Vermeil


----------



## tirhum (26 Mai 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Bon, le sujet est clos : ne reculant devant aucun sacrifice(s), macg a décidé de dépêcher sur les lieux un supermodérateur (tiré au hasard) dont la mission sera de veiller sur l'italienne. Y compris la nuit dans la chambre d'hôtel, chacun sachant que Marseille est une ville mal fréquentée.
> Et si la membre du forum partage sa chambre avec une ou plusieurs collaboratrices, elles bénéficieront de la même protection, cela va sans dire.
> 
> 
> PS : n'oublies pas les bottes de cuir que tu portais sur un A.P, au cas où de violentes pluies tomberaient sur la ville : c'est la période de la mousson ici.


----------



## Amok (26 Mai 2010)

Note : bannir tous ceux qui n'ont pas l'Apple Spirit. Il est grand temps que ce forum reprenne des bases saines.
On se propose d'aider une femme terrorisée, perdue dans une ville inconnue et violente. On prend sur soi de passer la nuit à son chevet afin de lutter contre les rats d'hôtel, tout ca bénévolement, et voilà le résultat : des qui jouent les jeunes alors que pour certains ils sont juste derrière moi, si peu que ca frise l'anecdote, et d'autres dont la morve pend encore au nez mais dont on s'occupe en leur faisant découvrir les joies du Sud, l'aïoli en terrasse, et qui le dos à peine tourné y plantent des couteaux.
Pauvre France.


----------



## gKatarn (26 Mai 2010)

D'un autre côté, aller de M&#8230; à Marseille, çà doit faire un choc, cong


----------



## Grug (26 Mai 2010)

C'est quoi cette histoire d'Apple Spirit ?
Ça se boit ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Mai 2010)

Mac*Gyver a dit:


> bon Kisbizz, vas-y, balance ta photo ici.
> 
> Ca va peut etre decider quelque locaux



Les locaux n'ont pas besoin d'une photo pour se décider. Regarde, l'Amok s'est déjà proposé. Il fallait être plus réactif et moins intéressé


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Note : bannir tous ceux qui n'ont pas l'Apple Spirit. Il est grand temps que ce forum reprenne des bases saines.
> On se propose d'aider une femme terrorisée, perdue dans une ville inconnue et violente. On prend sur soi de passer la nuit à son chevet afin de lutter contre les rats d'hôtel, tout ca bénévolement, et voilà le résultat : des qui jouent les jeunes alors que pour certains ils sont juste derrière moi, si peu que ca frise l'anecdote, et d'autres dont la morve pend encore au nez mais dont on s'occupe en leur faisant découvrir les joies du Sud, l'aïoli en terrasse, et qui le dos à peine tourné y plantent des couteaux.
> Pauvre France.



Ouais !  :love:


----------



## tirhum (26 Mai 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Note : bannir tous ceux qui n'ont pas l'Apple Spirit. Il est grand temps que ce forum reprenne des bases saines.
> On se propose d'aider une femme terrorisée, perdue dans une ville inconnue et violente. On prend sur soi de passer la nuit à son chevet afin de lutter contre les rats d'hôtel, tout ca bénévolement, et voilà le résultat : des qui jouent les jeunes alors que pour certains ils sont juste derrière moi, si peu que ca frise l'anecdote, et d'autres dont la morve pend encore au nez mais dont on s'occupe en leur faisant découvrir les joies du Sud, l'aïoli en terrasse, et qui le dos à peine tourné y plantent des couteaux.
> Pauvre France.


L'est forte, la camomille...
Cette saison...


----------



## pascalformac (26 Mai 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> L'est forte, la camomille...
> Cette saison...


c'est aussi une affaire de temps d'infusion

(comme en plein de domaines d'ailleurs , pas que les infusions, ce fil en est un bel exemple)


----------



## boodou (26 Mai 2010)

C'est quoi cette histoire de voyage professionnel à quatre nanas ? :mouais:





ça sent la troupe en pleine tournée !
Vous ne pratiqueriez pas l'effeuillage burlesque par hasard ?


----------



## macinside (26 Mai 2010)

Grug a dit:


> C'est quoi cette histoire d'Apple Spirit ?
> Ça se boit ?



Non c'est un truc que l'on utilise pour nettoyer les pinceaux après avoir barbouiller les nioubs


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2010)

boodou a dit:


> C'est quoi cette histoire de voyage professionnel à quatre nanas ? :mouais:
> 
> ça sent la troupe en pleine tournée !
> Vous ne pratiqueriez pas l'effeuillage burlesque par hasard ?



Pas très loin... En fait c'est un voyage du genre "La Maison Tellier"...


----------



## kisbizz (27 Mai 2010)

je n'ai pas le temp de tout lire, je viens de monter dans la chambre de l'hotel et pendant le voyage pas d'internet ni meme de prise electrique sur le tgv :mouais::mouais:

le voyage s'est bien deroulé parce que ... les 3 dindes ont perdu le train 

en 2 mots : j'arrive sur le quai , je m'assois et je sort mon ordi , histoire de faire croire que je suis occupéE .... elles arrivent , je leur dis vaguement bonjour, puis je remet le nez sur l'ecran

on annonce un retard de 20 minutes , puis de 30 ....a bout  de quelques minutes elle me disent aller boire un café , moi je refuse avec l'excuse de devoir terminer un truc sur l'ordi.....

le train arrive , moi je monte sans les attendre , de toute façon on est pas assises dans le meme vagon ... 1H apres , je reçois un appel : une personne de mon equipe toute hilare me previent que elles ont loupé le train, que a bout de 30 minutes sont allée sur le quai et que il n'y avait plus personne : forcement , 30 minutes a compter de l'horaire affiché et pas a compter de l'annonce !!!:rateau:

finalité, j'ai voyagé seule , tranquillement , dommage que je n'ai pas pu me connecter ni voir la fin d'un dvd , batterie morte et pas prise electrique  


bonne nuit :love:

ps: pouvez vous editer la ville  ? merci 
et non webo , pas dans le mille :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (27 Mai 2010)

Ah ouais quand même. Dans les trois, y en a au moins une qui s'appelle Toumaï non? Et les deux autres sont ses frangines? 

Dans le mille?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Mai 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Note : bannir tous ceux qui n'ont pas l'Apple Spirit. Il est grand temps que ce forum reprenne des bases saines.
> On se propose d'aider une femme terrorisée, perdue dans une ville inconnue et violente. On prend sur soi de passer la nuit à son chevet afin de lutter contre les rats d'hôtel, tout ca bénévolement, et voilà le résultat : des qui jouent les jeunes alors que pour certains ils sont juste derrière moi, si peu que ca frise l'anecdote, et d'autres dont la morve pend encore au nez mais dont on s'occupe en leur faisant découvrir les joies du Sud, l'aïoli en terrasse, et qui le dos à peine tourné y plantent des couteaux.
> Pauvre France.



Si tu as l'Apple Spirit, tu ne fais pas ça bénévolement. Tu vends tes services, chers, et tu en fais la retape auprès du client à grands coups de "Amazing !".


----------



## pascalformac (27 Mai 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ah ouais quand même. Dans les trois, y en a au moins une qui s'appelle Toumaï non? Et les deux autres sont ses frangines?


ohh
ca c'est de l'art martial webo typique
 ca ne se pratique pas en dojo, mais avec une planche à repasser et une station vapeur 
 y a toutes une serie de mouvements de parades , d'attaques , une des plus redoutables est l'élégant mouvement tournant dit  " prends ca dans les gencives " ou ""marquage au fer sur la joue" 
 dans sa forme entrainement se pratique à froid et en arrêt à 10 cm de la cible 
 en forme attaque portée  c'est coton 180° mouvement complet
(prévoir de la biafine)

Webo est 5 è dan vapeur, alors gaffe


----------



## Emmanuel94 (27 Mai 2010)

On est dans le train à titre pro donc pour bosser :

- faire préparer le truc le plus chiant (revue de listings.... épluchage de dossier...)

- arriver un peu en avance genre sympa : je vous offre un café à la gare puis on se met au boulot....

- mettre ses écouteurs (pour se concentrer)

- un 1/4 heures avant l'arrivée, evidemment c'est pas fini, proposition de revoir cela soit après le diner et demain matin vers 6:00 avec un grand sourire (j'adoooore bosser tôt pas vous ????).

Ca va les calmer, en plus tu passes pour une obsédée du travail 

Résultat des courses : ton boss est ravi(e) t'as bossé et fait bosser tout le monde, et la prochaine fois .... elles s'arrangeront pour prendre un autre train.


----------



## pascalformac (27 Mai 2010)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> Résultat des courses : ton boss est ravi(e) t'as bossé et fait bosser tout le monde, et la prochaine fois .... elles s'arrangeront pour prendre un autre train.


tu remarqueras qu'elles ont bien pris un autre train!
maintenant ca peut etre à cause de la bourde avancée comme explication

 ou une stratégie....


----------



## gKatarn (27 Mai 2010)

pascalformac a dit:


> ou une stratégie....



Tu veux dire "_On est toujours la dinde d'une autre_" ?


----------



## Mac*Gyver (27 Mai 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Tu veux dire "_On est toujours la dinde d'une autre_" ?



retournement de situation incroyable ! 

les 3 dindes etaient des mac-youseuses , avaient tout lu des plans de leur cop.. euh collegue et se sont arrangees pour la faire bosser seule en ratant le train sur une histoire de café-croissant (meme le chef de gare qui a fait l'annonce etait dans le coup)

meme le boss a gobé et en plus il est hilare


----------



## kisbizz (28 Mai 2010)

vite, vite, je vais vous donner la suite 


2 des filles ont décidé de venir commençant le trajet en  voiture pour le terminer en  train, elles sont arrivée dans la nuit ... 
la 3eme n'avait pas le moyen d'avancer le frais du voyage 

ce matin on les voit débarquer dans la salle  du petit dej de l'hotel ,  un bonjour forcé aux autres participants de la formation et pour moi un regard tres tres noir ....elles s'installent a part  et repartent assez rapidement sans nous attendre pas pour aller a la salle de réunion

nous on prends notre temps , on arrive tranquillement et bien a l'avance a la reunion mais elles ne sont pas là ....le patron vient me voir , me demande où elle sont  ..... 

oki, je l'avoue , je me fais un malin plaisir a lui dire ce qui c'est passé la veille , leur envie de café , le train loupé où me retiennent pour responsable  parce que je ne les a pas prévenue que le train allait partir et que ce matin elles sont partie de l'hôtel bien avant nous et je ne sais pas où elles peuvent être maintenant ....
je lui refile le numero de tel d'une des filles , elles sont dans un bus sois disant pris dans un embouteillage 

en realité elles ont pris  le bus dans la direction opposé 


vivement demain  16h , la réunion prendra sa fin ,  et tampi si mon train ne part que samedi matin ....je trouvera bien un moyen pour occuper


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2010)

tampi tampon tampax.


----------



## jugnin (28 Mai 2010)

Chouette, un skyblog.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2010)

kisbizz a dit:


> (...)
> le train loupé (...)
> en realité elles ont pris le bus dans la direction opposé


 
Mais, tu travailles avec des débiles ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Mai 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Mais, tu travailles avec des débiles ?



On dirait bien. Et qu'est-ce ça doit être dans le boulot !


----------



## Mac*Gyver (28 Mai 2010)

je pense qu'elles font partie d'une experience


----------



## Gronounours (28 Mai 2010)

Tiens j'ai perdu un post


----------



## Grug (28 Mai 2010)

c'est ballot.


----------



## jpmiss (28 Mai 2010)

C'est pas que ce soit tellement grave pour celui qui l'a perdu mais c'est plus chiant pour celui qui l'a retrouvé.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Tiens j'ai perdu un post


 
Doit pas être loin.
Si tu rangeais un peu ta "chambre" aussi - à chambrer sans ordre, on finis par perdre des posts.


----------



## jpmiss (28 Mai 2010)

Un post de perdu 10 de retrouvés.


----------



## boodou (28 Mai 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Un post de perdu 10 de retrouvés.



Peut toujours essayer de faire du post à post dans le quartier.


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Mai 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Mais, tu travailles avec des débiles ?


A croire que c'est un critère de recrutement.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2010)

Y'a le post qui grésille. Ca capte mal.

J'oubliais : MANGEZ 5 FRUITS ET LEGUMES PAR JOUR.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Mai 2010)

Bordel de Dieu! J'ai loupé la naissance de ce sujet fantastique en temps et heure! 
Bon d'un autre côté, je viens à peine de redébarquer à Marseille aujourd'hui...


----------



## Romuald (29 Mai 2010)

Il ne te reste plus qu'à sortir la princesse....










ou les trois autres !


----------



## jpmiss (29 Mai 2010)

Je crois qu'il a déjà un plan pour enmener popol au cirque.


----------



## kisbizz (30 Mai 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Il ne te reste plus qu'à sortir la princesse....



la princesse est rentrée des vendredi soir , elle a enfin  claqué la porte et dit ciao a son patron 

j'ai juste regretté le voyage de nuit , un voyage execrable où je ne me tentera plus l'expérience


----------



## Amok (31 Mai 2010)

kisbizz a dit:


> j'ai juste regretté le voyage de nuit , un voyage execrable où je ne me tentera plus l'expérience



Moi j'ai bien aimé. A part Patoch qui ronflait comme un porte avions dans la couchette du dessous. :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (31 Mai 2010)

Poil au bout...


----------



## Fab'Fab (31 Mai 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Moi j'ai bien aimé. A part Patoch qui ronflait comme un porte avions dans la couchette du dessous. :rateau:



et puis les odeurs aussi.
paraît que ça monte...


----------



## kisbizz (31 Mai 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Moi j'ai bien aimé. A part Patoch qui ronflait comme un porte avions dans la couchette du dessous. :rateau:



nan , pas de couchette (pas envie de m'enfermer avec 5 inconnus  ) mais pas mieux , 
vagon siege inclinables "vous verrez , vous serez bien confortable" m'a dit la gentille hotesse marseillaise sncf a l'échange de mes billets 

un vrai cauchemar:affraid:

mainte fois j'ai pensée a me lever et aller dans un vagon "normal" (est que il en avait ? ) mais j'étais assise coté fenêtre ,   un vieux et ronfleur bonhomme  m'empêchant de me lever sans le réveiller  et  je me voyais mal trimballer mon sac , ma valise (a chercher en hauteur ) et mon ordi sur 11 cm de talon  sans compter que le vagon etait dans le noir complet 

donc je me suis résignée , essayé tant bien que mal a me rassurer ( tout le mode semblait dormir mais il y avait souvent des jeunes qui allait et venait) , a faire passer le temps avec des dvd , a essayer a ne pas sentir que j'avais tres froid , a essayer de dormir quand plus de dvd ....

marseille je ne suis pas prête a la revoir et encor moins de la rejoindre en train de nuit :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (31 Mai 2010)

kisbizz a dit:


> nan , pas de couchette (pas envie de m'enfermer avec 5 inconnus  )



Euh quand on est une femme on peut demander d'être dans un wagon lit non mixte, et franchement pour avoir tenté l'expérience 2 fois récemment, on y dort comme un bébé. :bebe:


----------



## jpmiss (31 Mai 2010)

Ouais mais toi tu prend de la drogue!


----------



## TibomonG4 (31 Mai 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ouais mais toi tu prend de la drogue!



Déjà qu'il voit des martiens dans Xpress, je me demande ce qu'il verrait installé dans un siège inclinable  :love:


----------



## macinside (31 Mai 2010)

kisbizz a dit:


> vagon siege inclinables "vous verrez , vous serez bien confortable" m'a dit la gentille hotesse marseillaise sncf a l'échange de mes billets
> 
> un vrai cauchemar:affraid:



En plus tu t'es tapé la vielle ligne du PLM ! ou si mes souvenir son bon ça ne dépasse pas le 100 



kisbizz a dit:


> nan , pas de couchette (pas envie de m'enfermer avec 5 inconnus  ) :rateau:



Tu ne t'es pas encore inscrite  pour secret story ?  Patoch, tu a reçu ton inscription je pense ?


----------



## JPTK (1 Juin 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ouais mais toi tu prend de la drogue!



Ouah presque rien ce jour là 



TibomonG4 a dit:


> Déjà qu'il voit des martiens dans Xpress, je me demande ce qu'il verrait installé dans un siège inclinable  :love:



AH OUAI ÇA ME DONNE DES IDÉES TOUT ÇA ! 

Nan mais le train ça berce trop je trouve, j'ai kiffé :love:
Au début je me suis dit "oh putain c'est quoi ces cages à poule" et puis en fait je me suis endormi en 20 minutes à 22h30 (genre je me couche rarement avant 23h30 et plutôt 1h ou 2h du mat) et je me suis réveillé à 8h on était arrivé


----------



## kisbizz (1 Juin 2010)

macinside a dit:


> En plus tu t'es tapé la vielle ligne du PLM ! ou si mes souvenir son bon ça ne dépasse pas le 100
> 
> 
> 
> Tu ne t'es pas encore inscrite  pour secret story ?  Patoch, tu a reçu ton inscription je pense ?



PLM = paris londre milan ? 
oki , Paris Lyon Méditerranée (merci google ) 

je ne sais pas si c'est cette ligne en tout cas un direct avec départ 22h50 et arrivée 7h20 ..... 
et oui , je n'a pas echappé aux retards :rateau:

secret story ? 
trop vieux mon fils , on est trop vieux pour ces co.nn.eries :rateau:


----------



## Mac*Gyver (1 Juin 2010)

ouch !!!!!!! (ah dommage, il a ete supprimé ce petit post millimetré)


----------



## vieukh (26 Juin 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Déjà qu'il voit des martiens dans Xpress, je me demande ce qu'il verrait installé dans un siège inclinable  :love:



bonjour
moi aussi j'ai vu des martiens dans x-press !
autrefois
(je ne me souviens pas de la version; 3.2 ? 3.3 ?)
n'y en a t 'il plus ?


----------

